# New champion



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Way to go, Oscar!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Congratulations again


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congratulations<:


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Congrats! His co breeder,Ken Matthews, is,one of the nicest judges that I,have shown to.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yay! Great job!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Woot woot! Go, Oscar!

:jamming::artydude:artydude


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!! Such a Handsome boy!!


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Oscar, that's fantastic!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What a feeling!! Congrats!! ???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

